
Netflix Redesign - EsO91
https://medium.com/eso-designs/netflix-redesign-c5929fdde7e#.c8h6mu9hq
======
dvdhnt
Okay, I get this is a design oriented post but the page was still loading
content related resources (a couple of GIFs it seems) and was over 70+MB
before I decided to just leave.

A good 7 or 8 seconds had passed as I watched the source size climb.

